# double drywalling between studs and rafters



## woodspike (Dec 2, 2018)

i talked about backing off this clients job , but am still doing some things for him
he wants to sound-proof this condo to make it recording studio quality.

he paid us by the hour to install 5/8 rock between the stud walls adjoining the hallway , and next door neighbors , and the ceiling joists to cut sound to the upstairs neighbors.
we full glued them like tile , using "sika"-brand adhesive, using a notched trowel.
then we sealed these with acoustical caulking 
then we install a second layer , doing the same thing.

this was weeks of work very slow , he wanted them to fit tight , so it was cutting drywall within 1/8th inch everywhere . 

had an issue with him ,he found a few places that the drywall was more like 3/8 of inch short .
it was the last day before christmas holiday . we got a little sloppy. but they were full caulked with the acoustical sealant .so no gaps at all

all other areas are tight , and sound.

after this we will still be putting double-5/8 rock on the surface of the studs and rafters . so there will be 4 sheets . the last sheets will be on floating metal tracks designed for sound-proofing 

he feels i should change those less accurate pieces . i'm disagreeing , saying sealed is sealed . they`re full glued on the back side , and all sides are caulked .

anybody have an opinion?

am i not understanding sound-proofing here ??


----------



## Idothat (May 19, 2018)

As long as he still paying by the hour to do it , no problem .


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Br549


----------



## woodspike (Dec 2, 2018)

blacktop said:


> Br549



ok ...... what is that ??:blink:


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

woodspike said:


> ok ...... what is that ??:blink:


Sorry. I asked a stupid question. Then edited it with no reason . 




I was gonna ask.. why not fire tape it afterwards?


----------



## Idothat (May 19, 2018)

BR 549 Junior Samples car sales telephone number from Hee Haw

Honest as the day is long


----------



## micahmye (Jul 23, 2015)

blacktop said:


> why not fire tape it afterwards?



I was thinking the same thing...



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## woodspike (Dec 2, 2018)

micahmye said:


> I was thinking the same thing...
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 but what does fire taping do as far as sound?
again , on the studs there will be 5/8 rock
that will also be taped and finished 

try to figure out about the sound quality.
its tough , the ones who do this for a living don`t agree on the best methods.
its to the point i told my client " i`ll going to do it exactly how you say , and leave the liability on you"

hey ! wait !
i answered my own question !!
"ok, then , stupid ! do it the way the doc wants it!"

:whistling never mind ....:blink:


----------



## Idothat (May 19, 2018)

I do lots of T&M work , especially for “ difficult “ costumers.

I’ve spent a week building something to the costumers specifications, only for him to say, “ I don’t like it tear it down”. O.K. Boss

This burns some guys up, I couldn’t care less, as long as it pays.


----------



## woodspike (Dec 2, 2018)

i get it 
this guys a doctor , never has time to come in 
i sent him so many videos , my phone was maxed out.
maybe 10 each day just because hes so anal.
i told him " doc , for what i`m charging , you should come in now and then , unexpected , just to see that we`re doing what you want , "
think about how many pieces this is , had to cut pieces the 4 foot way . its a 1960`s building , everything was off square , some days we`d get 50 pieces in , some days 120 . it was like cutting trim work , having to measure every 2 feet, cuz the rafters and studs were not straight.
he kept saying , " make sure every piece has full glue on the back , no air pockets please!!" ." you have to caulk each piece tight ! no voids !"
i mean 3 to 4 times every day
went through about 200 gloves , the glue stays on you hands for days if you don`t clean it off before it dries......


----------



## micahmye (Jul 23, 2015)

If he’s paying the bill, make him happy. 

You could always fill your miscut gaps with glue? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

So, are you gluing these pieces to the backside of the neighbors drywall?


----------



## onmywayup (Aug 18, 2012)

This dude sounds like a box of spare parts, but if you're charging by the hour, then pull em down and put em back! I don't think I'd personally be comfortable charging him for it, if you were given specific specs ahead of time that there were to be no gaps bigger than 1/8" and you failed to meet those specs, but if you can get the money then get the money.

I agree that if it's sealed with foam or caulk then it's sealed, especially inside a ****in' wall cavity you will be covering up, but if he paid to have no gaps and you charged him for having no gaps, and there are gaps, just suck it up and pull the few offending pieces out. Can't take more than an hour to fix it right? 

"Internet Commando"


----------



## rescraft (Nov 28, 2007)

If you proceed to cover the stud bays that the HO had concerns on, and did not re-do them to his satisfaction, it may come back to bite you if, during an audio session, he thinks there are areas that are "more noise transferring" (is that a thing?) because you let it slide. CYA!!!


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

onmywayup said:


> This dude sounds like a box of spare parts, but if you're charging by the hour, then pull em down and put em back! I don't think I'd personally be comfortable charging him for it, if you were given specific specs ahead of time that there were to be no gaps bigger than 1/8" and you failed to meet those specs, but if you can get the money then get the money.
> 
> I agree that if it's sealed with foam or caulk then it's sealed, especially inside a ****in' wall cavity you will be covering up, but if he paid to have no gaps and you charged him for having no gaps, and there are gaps, just suck it up and pull the few offending pieces out. Can't take more than an hour to fix it right?
> 
> "Internet Commando"


The structure was built in the 60s. Im sure getting any piece to fit perfectly isn't easy.


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

How come nobody bothered to go with prescriptive methods for noise control.
Rubber membrane decoupler
Green glue
Etc.
Seems like it would've been simpler


----------



## woodspike (Dec 2, 2018)

micahmye said:


> If he’s paying the bill, make him happy.
> 
> You could always fill your miscut gaps with glue?
> 
> ...


i totally agree with you .
i truly did that .
he felt it wasn't good enough 

in my mind , acoustical caulking , turns into rubber , 
an inch thick of that would be better than one inch thick of drywall gypsum.

you know we've all have the client who is highly educated, and feels that means they are actually intellectually superior than us , even in our own trade .
he`s one of those .
intellect in medicine( what ever your degree is) does not surpass experience in remodeling 

i call them " intellectually stupid"


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

There more I read this thread, the more I get to wondering if you are building a torture room for a hannibal lechter type.

Might want make sure there's always an open doorway between you and the client.

just saying...


----------



## woodspike (Dec 2, 2018)

onmywayup said:


> This dude sounds like a box of spare parts, but if you're charging by the hour, then pull em down and put em back! I don't think I'd personally be comfortable charging him for it, if you were given specific specs ahead of time that there were to be no gaps bigger than 1/8" and you failed to meet those specs, but if you can get the money then get the money.
> 
> I agree that if it's sealed with foam or caulk then it's sealed, especially inside a ****in' wall cavity you will be covering up, but if he paid to have no gaps and you charged him for having no gaps, and there are gaps, just suck it up and pull the few offending pieces out. Can't take more than an hour to fix it right?
> 
> "Internet Commando"


 true dat .
i didn`t do as he specified exactly. i am going back tomorrow and will replace those pieces for free .
but no it wont be quick .
fully adhered o the back , i will be pulling that chitt down in little pieces . my fault no matter how much i don`t agree .


----------



## woodspike (Dec 2, 2018)

Lettusbee said:


> How come nobody bothered to go with prescriptive methods for noise control.
> Rubber membrane decoupler
> Green glue
> Etc.
> Seems like it would've been simpler


thought you had me ...huh!?:no:

the acoustical caulk is " Green Glue"
about $16 a tube .
we have decoupler for difficult areas , and around receptacles ( mass-loaded vinyl)
he`s even buying " Rockwool" sound proofing insulation for between the studs and rafters also 

all this , i`m talking of is just added sound proofing . that's the point , its way excessive
on the surface of the framing , we will be using hat-channel attached with sound resilient clips, pus double 5/8 rock 

here's the irony 
2 walls are almost full windows . so the sound will still escape there , and go up into the neighbors apartments windows anyway


----------



## onmywayup (Aug 18, 2012)

woodspike said:


> true dat .
> 
> i didn`t do as he specified exactly. i am going back tomorrow and will replace those pieces for free .
> 
> ...


Why not slap another layer over the ones that are too loosely cut? Save the labor of pulling the wrong ones, and he gets another layer of soundproofing there. Sell it, baby 

"Internet Commando"


----------



## Fouthgeneration (Jan 7, 2014)

Sounds like (Pun intended...) you are working on stopping the drips on a submarine with several screen doors mounted through pressure Hull.....

When the crazy Doc turns up the sound levels, he going to be looking for a fall guy...to blame for his ignorance.

Record in writing all work orders, get paid early and often, save money for the lawyers, Run, don't walk away from this civil law suite.


----------



## madmax718 (Dec 7, 2012)

Air sealing is very important to sound proofing. Without air sealing the sound still travels. Roxul safe and sound, + poly, caulked and taped, rubber sound channel, 2 layer sound proof drywall, a floating floor, and surface mounted electrical gang boxes. Yes, those leak sound too. Its a 1960's apt, dont expect modern standards for floor and wall rigidity. In the city, all new construction is concrete + steel channels + roxul


----------



## PeteStreet (Dec 21, 2018)

RE that 3/8th of an inch..inside corners? where walls meet ceiling etc?

At those points, for soundproofing treatment..most in the know will say you dont WANT your drywall tight where different planes meet

...you want a decent gap that is completely filled with a good acoustical sealant ..the idea is that the drywall is bearing the brunt of the initial contact with the noise..drywall is in many ways a resonator, it has a 'ring' to it..

You want discourage the sound from traveling through those sheets where you can...corners are deemed important for decoupling...you let the MASS 
(most important for soundproofing) be the top plates of the structure behind these areas..and you decouple the drywall

If you're talking 3/8 at joints..butt and finish? jesus...fill them with Durbond before taping ...guy's nuts.


----------

